# Probleme mit Filter>>Rendering-Filter>>Beleuchtungseffekte



## extracuriosity (22. August 2004)

Wenn ich den im Topic genannten Filter anwenden will, gibt mir Photoshop urplötzlich eine Fehlermeldung (s. Anhang). PS zurücksetzen hilft nicht.
Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## Mythos007 (22. August 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=146439&highlight=beleuchtungseffekte


----------



## extracuriosity (22. August 2004)

Leider hat nur eine Neuinstallation das Problem behoben. Hatte wohl mit deiner Idee nichts zu tun. Trotzdem Danke für´s Raussuchen.


----------

